# Pulled brisket vs. pulled chuck roast



## muley05 (Oct 8, 2008)

Next weekend, I was planning to smoke a full brisket, and then pull the whole thing.  I cannot slice it because I will be travelling, and pulling will be much easier while on the road.

Would I be better off doing a chuck roast instead and pulling that?  I have never done a chuck roast.  Would there be a noticable difference in taste between a pulled brisket vs. a pulled chuck roast?


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 8, 2008)

Briskets are for slicing, Chuckies are for pulling!

Chuckies are my go to for beef, usually cheaper than brisket and better flavor!


----------



## dingle (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree with both the fine gentlemen above. Gotta love a good chuckie. May also be due to my inexperience and lack of success so far with the brisket. I do the chuckie just like a butt for the most part. Bring to 170* and then foil to 205*


----------



## jminion (Oct 8, 2008)

When a brisket is cooked to pull it will be dry, and get drier once it is broken into.


----------



## smoke freak (Oct 8, 2008)

Chucks pull nicely... Also very forgiving as in less chance of cookin it dry...If youre short on time, sear it first...cant go wrong here. 
Another roast that turns out fine is arm roast. I buy which ever is on sale.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Oct 8, 2008)

I just did my first chuck a week or two ago. It came out freakin awesome! I think the flavor just might have actually been better than brisket. I hate to say that but it was some fantastic pulled beef. Will def do it again!

Dave


----------



## muley05 (Oct 8, 2008)

I pulled a brisket a couple of months ago, and it was very good.  Not dry at all.

Based on all the recommendations here, I'll probably do a roast instead.

By the way, are you jminion of the famous Minion Method?  I use that every time to start my WSM.......


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

I've only done one chuck roast vs 4 briskets and am going to do a few chuck roasts for my next smoke. A friend of mine that always gets a bite of the smoked goodies I make mentioned that the chuck roast was awesome, where they didn't rave that greatly about the brisket.

Looks like the chucks are back on the wagon!


----------



## jminion (Oct 9, 2008)

What I call dry and you do maybe different but I find a brisket that would be easy to pull will not be as moist as one you would slice. One of the reasons you hear of the use of products like Fab B is to increase moisture level. I find that when cooking Prime briskets if cooked correctly stay moist longer than a select or choice brisket once they are sliced or pulled. 

I would recommend trying shoulder roll or clod for pulled beef if you haven't yet.

I am that Minion, glad to hear you are finding that the Method is helpful.


----------



## smoke freak (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey J. What is "Fab B" and where in McPherson Ks am I supposed to find "prime briskets"???


----------



## jminion (Oct 9, 2008)

Fab B is a product sold by The Ingredient Store that puts the sodium phosphates back into meat that are lost to rigor when slaughtered. It does increase the moisture levels of the end product. Not everyone is a fan, I have used it in the past but have switched to using Wagyu or Wagyu/Black Angus mix cattle. The meat is Prime very good product.

This beef is shipped to Omaha for slaughter so if you look around you should be able to find it.


----------



## teeotee (Oct 10, 2008)

My last smoke was a whole brisket, pulled the point, sliced the flat. Both parts had great flavor and were plenty moist. 
I've also done several chucks too. They were all pulled for sammies. I think if i'm cooking for just the family i'd do a chuckie, if it eas for a larger gathering i'd definitely do another packer brisket. 

It's a tough choice tho, both taste great, both take a good while to smoke. I may have to try slicing a chuckie next 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## capt dan (Oct 10, 2008)

gotta  agree with that idea for sure. Chuck rolls and clods are awesome, but ya gotta have a decent sized rig to do whole ones. I love em both, but they do take me a bit longer than briskets, then again at 18-24 lbs each, I guess they should!


----------



## capt dan (Oct 10, 2008)

In case your interested, in a monster  chunk O beef!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=20654&page=3


----------

